# Best Anthology Tv Series Of All Time and Their Best Episodes



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2014)

Which Anthology Series are the best and what do you think are their best episodes?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow.  That's a big question.

I can start with some of the old ones.

"Demon With a Glass Hand" and "Soldier" from _The Outer Limits_ (both written by Harlan Ellison.)

"It's a Good Life" (written by Rod Serling, from the story by Jerome Bixby) and "Nick of Time" (written by Richard Matheson) are my favorite episodes of _The Twilight Zone_.  Maybe also "Walking Distance" (Rod Serling.)

"The Dead Man" (written by Douglas Heyes, from the story by Fritz Leiber) may be my favorite episode of _Night Gallery_.  It's the scariest, anyway.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2014)

*Night Gallery*  story  *Pickman's Model    *


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2014)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Wow.  That's a big question.
> 
> I can start with some of the old ones.
> 
> ...




Two of my  favorite episodes from the Twilight Zone  *Walking Distance*  staring Gig  Young. The other is  *Midnight Sun .*


----------



## Vince W (Dec 1, 2014)

One of my favourites was Amazing Stories Twilight Zone, and while not an entire episode, I of Newton starring Sherman Hemsley was great.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2014)

Vince W said:


> One of my favourites was Amazing Stories Twilight Zone, and while not an entire episode, I of Newton starring Sherman Hemsley was great.




Indeed I remember this one it was for the 1986 incarnation of Twilght Zone Ron Glass played the demon.  It was brilliant. I think it was based off a short story im not sure.

Two episodes that I really liked from that version was *Paladin of the Lost Hour* from the story of the same name  by Harlan Ellison it stared Dany Kaye in one of is last performances.  The story and the episode are both wonderful . Also from  series  *The Last Defender of Camelot  * from the story by Roger Zelazny. I recommend both of these.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 1, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> Indeed I remember this one it was for the 1986 incarnation of Twilght Zone Ron Glass played the demon.  It was brilliant. I think it was based off a short story im not sure.



It's a Joe Haldeman short story by the same title.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2014)

There was a Uk anthology series called *Out of the Unknown   *It ran in the mid 1966 to 71 . They did an adaptation of C M. Kornbluth's story* Little Black Bag      *Rod Serling's *Night Gallery* also did an adaptation  of that story.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2014)

Vince W said:


> It's a Joe Haldeman short story by the same title.


   Now that I think of it, I may have read that one.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2014)

*Death Ship *


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

Horror anthology series *Thriller *hosted by Boris Karloff  from 1960 to 62.   great stuff.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 1, 2019)

Thriller , best episode.  *Pigeons from Hell * based on the Robert E. Howard story of the same name.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2020)

The Original Outer Limits * Demon with a Glass Hand    *teleplay by Harlan Ellison .  Robert Cupl plays a mysterious stranger named Simon Trenk who has no memory of who he is and has incomplete  glass had which is an advanced computer. In our to find out his mission he has retrieve the missing fingers which are the emery circuits of this computer. The problem is , the enemy pursuing him form the distant future Kybrin have possession of the fingers.


----------

